# Haunted Hayride, Sound Suggestions for the Actors



## HauntedEqc (Jul 28, 2011)

We have a pretty large haunted hayride at our riding stable and we depend on volunteers. Some are assigned to work for us as class projects so basically they are voluntold but they are still willing. Most of the class has no experience with scaring people so they make pretty lame noises when they try to startle someone.

We did our trial run this evening and tomorrow is the real thing. I was just wondering if anyone had suggestions for ways the volunteers can startle without screaming, growling, grunting etc. ?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

think hyena noises, pterodactyls, nelsons laugh from the simpsons (great for a clown), silence works also.
If they speak tell them to say somethimg visual, something that they can imagine.
My favorite haunt line is "Im going to stab you in the face" its something they can see in their head.
"im gonna chew on your fingers until they lose flavor"
Alot of it is also the characters they have- what are they? that tells them what to say or what noises they make.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We used to yell "FRESH MEAT!" to cue others that another group was approaching and then bang a waking stick on a metal locker, but you could use a steel drum, or bang on one of the barrels from barrel racing;even making mating elk noises thru a orange safety cone sounds creepy. Think outside the box- use what you have on site... or get a big tow chain and rattle it...or the SpongeBob ululating sound, made with the tongue (like an African joyful, tribal noise..I dunno..I can't describe it). Whistles....wacking two horseshoes together or anything metal (hammer on crowbar, etc.) still thinking....

anyone have a fiddle/violin bow?? Play a saw....thats so creepy sounding..


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Rattle cans.


----------



## HauntedEqc (Jul 28, 2011)

Very good ideas, thanks a bunch!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

As suggested above. Give them something that makes noise.


----------

